# 1/2 Plow Truck?



## Fwilamosky (Oct 3, 2011)

So i run a fairly successful landscaping business and i just got an 07 GMC Sierra this year and was thinking about getting into plowing this year. My question is would a 1/2 ton truck hold up while plowing or should i just invest a snow pusher for a skid steer?

I don't mind going for the skid steer because then i could use it for hardscapes and such but i wouldn't be plowing as fast. i would mainly only be doing driveways and few smaller parking lots of some commercial accounts.

any suggestions or advice would be great ussmileyflag


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

A skid steer can blow the doors off a pick up truck with snow plow. Go for the skid steer. 1/2 tons can be used for plowing but I do not recommend that.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

1 more thing .... Welcome to PlowSite


----------



## csi.northcoast (Aug 7, 2010)

like anything else it all depends....a 1/2 ton will hold up if you don't beat on it, yes a 3/4 or 1 ton would be better.... do you own the skid steer and just have to buy the pusher or do you have to get the whole thing... a lot would depend on where your accounts are at... are the close to each other ??????????

remeber do not over reach and hope for s lot of snow.....mother nature has a way of proving us humble at times


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

If your accounts are close enough to be able to drive the skidder, then I would jump all over the skid steer. If you have to trailer the skid steer, you are going to need a bigger truck to begin with, so start with the truck, and move up as your company grows. Towing a skid steer from driveway to driveway would be pretty pointless unless you can make an obscene amount of money.


----------



## Fwilamosky (Oct 3, 2011)

Yeah I was thinking of just going with a boss snow plow with spreader on the back for the first year depending on if I land a condo community type which would be easier with the skidder. 

I'm thinking the boss straight blade 1/2 ton plow would do the trick but what does everybody think on that?

Thanks for the welcome I'm usually on Lawnsite but have always read on up on topics over here


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I think a whole plow truck would work better.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

If you don't own the skid yet, then I would go the truck route. Little more options with the truck. But like said before,,,,,don't beat the truck and you should be fine but whatever your leaning towards,,,remember get the accounts first,,before you buy anything


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Banksy;1476310 said:


> I think a whole plow truck would work better.


:laughing:


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i had a half ton for years, i maintained it but used it/ abused it. it let me down once when a starter whent out, pull started it and i was on the way again!


----------



## racer47 (Feb 24, 2011)

ussmileyflag 1-2 ton will be fine, as long as your not planning on plowing with a skid off salt in back of it.. i plow with 98 chevy 1-2 ton and use 3-4 and 1 ton for plowing and salting my bigger jobs my 1-2 ton i use7.5 with wings and snowex 575 on i ton has 8 ft with wings v box 3-3 has 7.5 with wings and snowex 1075 and they all get the guts run out of them


----------



## 4d9 (Dec 2, 2011)

i plow with my 07 gmc sierra 1/2 ton.

just put your transmission in trailer tow (easier on transmission) and put your transfer case in 4x4( easier on clutches in transfer case than to leave it in automatic mode)


----------



## Fwilamosky (Oct 3, 2011)

yeah i agree with tow low mode and 4x4 and it has low miles 38xxx so im hoping the transfer case stays good for awhile. 

did someone also say that it wouldnt work it i was salting off the back?


----------

